# 10 Tips for Long Term Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Do some resistive weight training 3 to 4 times a week using short rest periods between sets of 30 to 60 seconds. Work out no longer than 1 hour to keep your anabolic (muscle-building) hormones high and catabolic (muscle-wasting) hormones low. Over-training is a quick way to lose muscle along with fat. Maintaining muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

